# Four Up - 2696 to go - Big Bulb planting project



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ha!! Just to start hey?
I've planted over 6,000 bulbs - all different kinds
Also spread out as to blooming time
The snow is just starting to melt & I can see the crocus greenery growing


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

YAY! Spring is almost here!

I've planted hundreds of Crocuses all over in my front yard and each year a patch about 5" wide :yes: comes up in one little spot. It should have expanded by now, but it's still exciting to see the first blooms on my way to the mailbox. I think that's the only spot in the yard that doesn't have Black Walnut tree roots nearby.



> Crocus (Croci?)


_*crocus *- _n. pl _*crocuses* _also *crocus* or *croci*


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I only have maybe 1500 crocus
I'll plant more crocus when the new driveway goes in


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

OK you guys, quit your bragging. I have at least 10 irises, 1 daffodil and no croci. My wife on the other hand.....


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Now fifty or-so are up. And my Doubloon daffodils are peaking out.


----------

